# Gigging at floridatown park?? Would it be worth a shot?



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

I was thinking about wading out there tonight to try to get some flatties. Anyone think they will be there? If not where should I go where I can wade? I'm wanting to take my dad out gigging. He has never been before. He is a missionary and will only be in the states a few more days.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

The most flounder I've seen gigged in Escambia Bay was from that area. It was in the early 90's but it was over 130 fish. It was like the jubilees that happen over here on the eastern shore. Never seen it happen over there since. There is normally a few fish in the area Noé though it will be better next month.


----------

